# Gaston Co., NC - F Young Adult, Euth:12-23-08



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

Copying and pasting email below. 








Karol Licht of Karols Kritters committed to this dog and can no longer commit. She asked the dog be killed tomorrow as she can not continue to pay for boarding. This dog needs someone else now to commit to her right away. The contact is Cathy Cole 704-914-5409 or [email protected] with Animal League of Gaston County. 
Secondary contact is Rhonda at 704-914-5229 but she will be at work. 

What I was told about the dog:
Female, approx about 1 years old
Vaccinated
Determined to be good with other dogs b/c she lived fine with 3-4 other dogs at the shelter
Good with people
No concerns about this dog whatsoever - "Nothing wrong with it"

I am posting to the GSD board now. 

Alex Strain




... _Further content removed for editing by Mod. Private emails are not allowed to be posted without consent from both parties nor do we allow an individuals email addys and phone numbers posted without consent. _


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

Please...I'm praying she isn't gassed..........


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

Poor girl....came so far only to have it come to this....praying for a miracle.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

Btw, I am sure I don't need to mention this but let this serve as a DNA as well for those of you who believe a committment to a dog is for life.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

BUMP!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

Any further word on this girl?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Euth:12-23-08, Female GSD, Gaston Co., NC*

Bumping this girl back up.


----------

